# AR-15 Build



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

*Finally finished my AR, just in time for the season.*

*







*

*Upper Receiver:* Vltor MUR
*Lower Reciever:* Saber Tactical
*Bolt:* FailZero
*Charging Handle:* Vltor BCM Gunfighter Mod 3 Large
*Barrel:* Krieger AR-15 Varmatch 26" with a 1-12 twist
*Gas Block:* PRI Low Profile .936"
*Stock:* MagPul PRS
*Grip:* MagPul MIAD
*Trigger:* Jewell
*Scope:* Nightforce 5.5-22 x 56mm NX with a NP-1 Reticle
*Scope Mount:* Nightforce Unimount 1.375"
*Handguard:* Daniel Defense Lite Rail 14.0"
*Bolt Catch:* DPMS with MagPul BAD Lever Extender
*Magazine Release:* DPMS
*Magazine:* Magpul 20-Round Pmag with 5 round limiter
*Bipod Adapter:* DoubleStar Picatinny


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice gun DWO What does it weigh ? That 1/12 twist sure is slow, what grain bullets are you planning to shoot.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sounds pretty *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* to me. Also curious about the 1/12.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

that is a great lookin gun with good components it aut to shoot well and i take it you are planning on shooting the lighter 55 or smaller grain loads i know that they sometimes stabalize a little better with that twist


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

What caliber is that barrel? with a 1:12 twist I am thinking maybe 204.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good call Helmet.... That's what I got to thinking about this morning and thought I had it nailed .....THOUGHT I had it. They sell a 1-12 twist that they say is good with bullets to 55gr.

http://www.kriegerbarrels.com/DCM__AR_15-c1246-wp3394.htm

Check out the second rifle down. Who knew ?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

It is definitly a sweet looking AR though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be willing to run a mag or three through her.


----------



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

It is a 223 and I am going to shoot 50gr CT's out of it. I am hoping to have a range test here soon, unfortunately, I haven't had any time to shoot it yet. 

I am trying to find my scale to get the weight but, I can tell you it is HEAVY.


----------

